
Django 2.0 released - collinmanderson
https://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2017/dec/02/django-20-released/
======
0x54MUR41
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15832170](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15832170)

